# My Brisket Mop



## ecto1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I was getting a shopping list together for my brisket tomorrow and thought I would share my mop.

      E.J.'s Brisket Mop


 1 can beef broth
 ½ cup apple cider vinegar
 ½ cup red wine vinegar
 4 cups water
 ½ cup vegetable oil
 ¼ cup favorite rub
 2 lemons halved
 ½ of a white onion
 ¼ cup Worcestershire sauce


 Combine all liquid ingredients then add rub, onion halved, and lemons squeezed into the stockpot and bring to a simmer.  Mop brisket every 1 to 2 hours after the first four hours.


----------

